
Psychiatry's Inevitable Hubris - LinuxBender
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/psychiatrys-inevitable-hubris/
======
oblib
This is the most honest description of the "state of the art" I've seen in
over 30 years. And not much at all has changed in that time.

Fucking heartbreaking.

